# Eurotuner Features Self-Built Audi Pikes Peak Replica from Sweden



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Eurotuner has featured one very interesting vintage Audi coupe from Sweden. The car started life as a rusted out beater of a Coupe GT and, through sheer will and determination, was fashioned into a car very close to Audi's all-conquering Pikes Peak rally car by Ola Johansson. 
Read more after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Eurotuner Features Self-Built Audi Pikes Peak Replica from Sweden ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_fashioned into a car very close to Audi's all-conquering Pikes Peak rally car by Ola Johansson.

Sorry I don't buy it, having a LWB 80s coupe is NOT by far the same as a Audi Sport vehicle. I thing the whole idea is wrong, as the real deal is stubby and has a more brutal aspect of it's own.
Also, what on earth makes this more PP than "regular" S1?
Paintscheme is the standard non-HB on the Audi Sport ones


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Eurotuner Features Self-Built Audi Pikes Peak Replica from Sweden (WAUOla)*

wow that's a lot of work!
But I agree, what's a few more hurs of work to shorten the wheelbase a bit?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Eurotuner Features Self-Built Audi Pikes Peak Replica from Sweden (WAUOla)*

I don't believe there's any danger of mistaking it for the real deal. That a kid was able to build it himself... I'm impressed.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Eurotuner Features Self-Built Audi Pikes Peak Replica from Sweden ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ I'm impressed.

Same here!
I couldn't fathom seeing that thing go down the road....
It would probably make me run into the ditch!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Eurotuner Features Self-Built Audi Pikes Peak Replica from Sweden ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I don't believe there's any danger of mistaking it for the real deal. That a kid was able to build it himself... I'm impressed.

I know - what I meant was that one calls a shovel a shovel (norwegian saying). I could always name my Golf CL as a Limited Edition, it still isn't







This car has the scheme of a "regular" S1, I just don't see the need to name it Pikes Peak then.


_Modified by WAUOla at 5:53 AM 5-29-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Eurotuner Features Self-Built Audi Pikes Peak Replica from Sweden (WAUOla)*

fair enough.


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Eurotuner Features Self-Built Audi Pikes Peak Replica from Sweden ([email protected])*

That is one seriously cool Coupe, no matter what you call it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## superdave4000 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Eurotuner Features Self-Built Audi Pikes Peak Replica from Sweden ([email protected])*

Here is the story on another one.
Lots wrong with it too.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=4


----------

